# My new FTA Antenna....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, this is a Dish at the Dish Network uplink in Wyoming. I visited there in 2000 and just came across some of the pix that I shot and thought you FTA guys might enjoy this little FTA dish.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

That thing is bigger than my condo.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

were you there for L-3 training? was it a field trip offered during the training week?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I was there for the Dealer Expo that they do each year. In 2000 the meetings were held in Denver and included a tour of the uplink facility. Quite a place.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

yes it is......


----------



## MotleyFool (Feb 9, 2007)

WOW!!!

That's a huge arc, talk about a multi-LNB install.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Haha, how do I mount one of those on my roof? And will I get a clear view of the Southern sky with it, so that channels uplinked from India which can be freely seen in Brasil will also become accessible in California with it?

Cheers,
Chandu


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

it is the roof, you live under it


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cover that bad puppy with aluminum foil and point it at the
sun and you've got the perfect fuel-free outdoor grill!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I did a service call at Prince's house soon after the solar outage period one year. His HIGHLY reflective polished fiberglas (purple) dish had melted components in the LNB. :lol:


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I did a service call at Prince's house soon after the solar outage period one year. His HIGHLY reflective polished fiberglas (purple) dish had melted components in the LNB. :lol:


lol....


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I wonder what the homeowners association would have to say about that dish?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I wonder what the homeowners association would have to say about that dish?


"You can keep it, but only if you share with everyone else." :lol:


----------

